

Ask HN: Add ability to bookmark posts? - pdonis

Would other HN users find it useful to be able to &quot;bookmark&quot; posts? That is, to be able to mark the post so that it shows up on a user-specific list, like the &quot;threads&quot; list, but without having to make a comment on the post (since that requires one either to think up a substantive comment to make, or to make a throwaway comment and risk having it downvoted).
======
_delirium
HN actually has this feature! It seems to not be that widely known. From your
profile page, click "saved stories". In your case that takes you to:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=pdonis](https://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=pdonis)
(you can only view your own). This has a list of all stories you've upvoted.

Now you might ask: why can't I upvote a story but not bookmark it, or vice
versa? I think merging these functions encourages desirable behavior (or
would, if more people used it): it encourages thinking "is this story
interesting enough to bookmark?" vs. "do I agree with / want to promote this
story?" When I find myself wanting to upvote a story but _not_ bookmark it,
often I reconsider if I really want to upvote it. Many times those kinds of
stories are of transient interest or political, and I really want to upvote as
an "agree" but don't think the story is of significant enough long-term
interest to clutter my HN "saved stories" bookmarks with it. In which case I
then don't upvote it after all.

edit: Oops I see you're the person I replied to in the other thread as well.
But leaving this comment here anyway so other people can find the
functionality.

~~~
pdonis
_> From your profile page, click "saved stories"_

I responded to you in the other thread, but I'll briefly recap here as well:
it would be really nice if there were a link to the "saved stories" page in
the top bar, next to "threads" (it could just say "saved" there to save
space).

 _> you might ask: why can't I upvote a story but not bookmark it, or vice
versa?_

I was going to ask that, but you already responded. :-)

------
dm2
I agree that this would be a nice feature if it wouldn't be too much trouble.

I have a million HN bookmarks (and add a dozen more every day) and a "save"
method would be very convenient.

Many times I'll drag the "X comments" link to my bookmarks when there is a
post that links anywhere (most posts) and the title for those bookmarks are "X
comments" which is useless.

+1 for the Save/Bookmark feature!

------
notduncansmith
Pocket ([http://getpocket.com](http://getpocket.com)) has worked well for me,
for quite a long time now. Highly recommended.

------
pjc50
What's wrong with your browser bookmarks, or the more general bookmarking
services (like HN's favourite, pinboard)

------
thisjepisje
I'd love that, I imagine it would look exactly like the user-specific
submissions page.

------
walterbell
There are a few HN extensions out there that could support this feature.

------
kinj28
incase you love sharing HN stuff with your team then we have
[http://teamgum.com](http://teamgum.com) that can solve this for you

